# like some input for a story idear "medical wise"



## Hunter (Sep 18, 2011)

as some may know i am working on a sifi theme fury story

you may know many animals can see beyond the visible spectrum of light.

now imagine if you can literally see energy , auras around living beings of course but everything , looking at a computer screen would be staring in to a spotlight , you would literally be able to see power conduits in the wall,    in a technologically  saturated universe you would essentially be blind.

now what would you call the conduction those rare individuals suffer from  ?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm sorry, could you try to be a little clearer while simultaneously cleaning your spelling and grammar? I'm having a little trouble trying to understand the gist of your post.

EDIT: I don't actually know what that would be called medically. Are you looking for an exacted medical term, or a definitive one that satisfies the requirements of realism, but isn't necessarily an actual disease/ailment? I'm sorry, I'm having a little trouble following along here.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 18, 2011)

I think you're using the wrong definition of 'energy' for a sci-fi story.  Do you just mean you can see across the whole spectrum of electromagnetism, or something?  In which case, it wouldn't have to be a technological world for things to be bright.  You'd see every possible wavelength coming from the sun that can get through the atmosphere, you can see every wavelength of fluorescence the atmosphere itself gives out, you could see the ground, buildings, other animals, everything giving off infrared light.  The night sky would be full of incredibly bright stars, and you could make out in perfect clarity all the dust lanes and clouds of hydrogen gas in the galaxy, and in other galaxies.  And so on and so forth.
But I don't think that's what you're getting at, exactly.  So maybe try to be a little clearer about what you mean.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 18, 2011)

M. Le Renard said:


> I think you're using the wrong definition of 'energy' for a sci-fi story.  Do you just mean you can see across the whole spectrum of electromagnetism, or something?  In which case, it wouldn't have to be a technological world for things to be bright.  You'd see every possible wavelength coming from the sun that can get through the atmosphere, you can see every wavelength of fluorescence the atmosphere itself gives out, you could see the ground, buildings, other animals, everything giving off infrared light.  The night sky would be full of incredibly bright stars, and you could make out in perfect clarity all the dust lanes and clouds of hydrogen gas in the galaxy, and in other galaxies.  And so on and so forth.
> But I don't think that's what you're getting at, exactly.  So maybe try to be a little clearer about what you mean.



M. Le Renard  i think you got most of what i am trying to say and i apologize if i cant fully express myself "and the tad loopy spellchecker"

in this story , most Furs can see just a little  beyond the usual spectrum , some are a bit more sensitive but learn to tune it out , like focusing on a conversation in a crowd.
BUT some rare individuals are super secretive ,   usual living sources and the background energy arnt the problem it's all the tech thas saturates everything , plasma conduits stream like burning bright neon , fusion batteries shine bright like stars , holodisplays shine so bright you cant read them , imagine it even with your eyes closed it still bright.

most cases can be treated with philter lenses but foe extreme cases , nothing can be done   .


----------



## BRN (Sep 18, 2011)

Hunter said:


> now what would you call the conduction those rare individuals suffer from  ?



 To be blunt at first - the condition you're describing is impossible. What you're saying is that individuals aren't reacting to light at all, but can detect the location and strength of nearby electrical currents and represent it as visual sense-data; which is simply impossible.

Even so, call me an etmyologist, but that would be something akin to "fluctivision".


----------



## WolfUrameshi (Sep 18, 2011)

First, please, for the love of God/Allah/Buddha/Jesus/Whatever you believe in, _please, CHECK YOUR DAMN GRAMMAR AND SPELLING! YOU HAVE NO EXCUSE FOR THIS! If you want to be a writer, the first thing you should do is make *sure that your grammar and spelling are near-perfect.*_

Second, please consult a doctor or a specialist in the area, like a neurologist. This is very much akin to photosensitivity and epilepsy, so it merits asking a doctor. We can't really help you much in this regard- but we're trying.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 18, 2011)

Aurasenthesis


----------



## Hunter (Sep 18, 2011)

to dinosaurdammit  Aurasenthesis hmmm  that not half bad , not exactly what i was looking for but it a significant step in the right direction.

to the rest of you whom seem to resent my labored attempts at self expression , i forgive you 

i forgive you for being ignorant of my life long battle with adhd , what you take for granted is an exercise in utter frustration for me.
i forgive you for not understanding that i have no formal education in the English language , i am entirely self taught.
i forgive you for not being able to think beyond your selfish selves .


----------



## Lobar (Sep 18, 2011)

extraoptic


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 18, 2011)

Okay... well, that would certainly be a totally debilitating disability.  Although it could be useful to study the eyes of someone who has such a condition, because we have a hard enough time trying to build solar power panels with more than, like, 15% efficiency, and you're talking these eyes have more like 100% efficiency.  In fact, I'd question how quickly such eyes would burn out and become totally useless.  Could be it only takes a nanosecond.  I suppose in the beginning, before people had any idea what was causing it, they would have just called it 'blindness'.  And if you add weakly interacting particles like neutrinos into the mix, then we've got an even bigger problem.
Hmmm... well, it looks like 'photophobia' is the proper term for light sensitivity.  So maybe just upgrade it to something like 'omniphotophobia', or 'panphotophobia'.


----------



## WolfUrameshi (Sep 18, 2011)

...I apologize for my behavior. It will not happen again. I'm sorry, Hunter.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 18, 2011)

WolfUrameshi i accept your apology 

to the rest perhaps a bit of background ,  in the dissent futue mankind has spread true the stars with the use of void gate 
knowledge and technology grew by leaps and bounds  so has humanity psychic  potential to a level that's practically magic  . 
, then the great fall , the network of gates collapse ,long distance  travel , communicating became impossible   , the galactic dataNET failed bringing the lost of much of humanity's accumulated  knowledge .

yet isolated in a small corner of the galaxy , humanity's inheritors  survive 

now i am asking you to use your imagination ,  think of seeing beyond what is visible yet being represented as normal, now think of being so sensitive that you literally go in to sensory overload .

i actually have some experience , a side effect of ADHD is that your super sensitive to stimulus , in my case primarily sound and light.

back on subject , think of being able to see energy , the constellation of electrical pulses dancing across a circuit board , the current running behind the walls   neat eh!

now imagine it being all over  the place , everything is powered everything burns wight hot  with energy , all you would see is noise .


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 18, 2011)

Just so you know, I've got a pretty solid physics background, so when I hear the word 'energy' I think of specific things.  Light in all its wavelengths is a form of energy, as is matter.  Then you've got more abstract concepts, like potential energy (there's a force pulling you toward something, and you must expend energy in order to move away from that pull) and kinetic energy (if you're moving, it takes a certain amount of force to stop you from moving).  So I think where you'll find your answer is in just how realistic and accurate you want this to be.  Circuits work by electrons moving through a potential.  Moving charge produces a magnetic field, so you end up with electromagnetic radiation, i.e. light.  Solid objects emit light as well, as does the cosmic background itself (in the microwave).  In fact, everything you see around you has an energy associated with it.  When a brain processes things, it does so via interpretation of depositions of energy.  So I'm seeing someone with this condition as having eyes that are a perfect blackbody.  Which would be immensely cool, because due to physics, those eyes would end up looking a lot like stars.
In other words, I know what you mean intuitively, but in reality it's a complicated idea.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 18, 2011)

i reject your reality ans substitute my own  .


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 18, 2011)

Ha... okay, in that case, just call it 'electrovision.'  ;-)


----------



## BRN (Sep 18, 2011)

M. Le Renard said:


> Just so you know, I've got a pretty solid physics background, so when I hear the word 'energy' I think of specific things.  Light in all its wavelengths is a form of energy, as is matter.  Then you've got more abstract concepts, like potential energy (there's a force pulling you toward something, and you must expend energy in order to move away from that pull) and kinetic energy (if you're moving, it takes a certain amount of force to stop you from moving).  So I think where you'll find your answer is in just how realistic and accurate you want this to be.  Circuits work by electrons moving through a potential.  Moving charge produces a magnetic field, so you end up with electromagnetic radiation, i.e. light.  Solid objects emit light as well, as does the cosmic background itself (in the microwave).  In fact, everything you see around you has an energy associated with it.  When a brain processes things, it does so via interpretation of depositions of energy.  So I'm seeing someone with this condition as having eyes that are a perfect blackbody.  Which would be immensely cool, because due to physics, those eyes would end up looking a lot like stars.
> In other words, I know what you mean intuitively, but in reality it's a complicated idea.


 


Hunter said:


> i reject your reality ans substitute my own  .



science vs religion


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 18, 2011)

Personally, I like the idea of having perfect blackbody eyes.  They'd look like little stars, and they'd change color depending on what the person was looking at.  Wicked cool.


----------

